# Test E Norma Hellas Real or Fake??



## Ser (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm Ser from Holland.
I bought some Testosterone Enanthate form Norma Hellas and was wondering if this stuff is real. Why buy and inform aftwerwards? They told me Norma is always good and the dealer is somebody I trust. But for a short time he has got another supplier and he didn't tell me that......So now i'm in doubt about these ampulls.

thank you for you answers!!

Best regards form holland


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 1, 2011)

Ser said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm Ser from Holland.
> I bought some Testosterone Enanthate form Norma Hellas and was wondering if this stuff is real. Why buy and inform aftwerwards? They told me Norma is always good and the dealer is somebody I trust. But for a short time he has got another supplier and he didn't tell me that......So now i'm in doubt about these ampulls.
> ...




It looks legit by first look.


----------



## faon (Apr 1, 2011)

they look legit to me, im shooting the exact thing up, start pinning it!


----------



## ROID (Apr 1, 2011)

I had some legit ones last summer. 

Oil is very thick. counterfiets are hard to spot. in 4 weeks you will know


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks legit to me, Greek writing is all correct.


/V


----------



## Grozny (Apr 1, 2011)

these days norma its quite risky buy there is a too many fakes on the market, imo safer choice will be galenika.


----------



## cutright (Apr 1, 2011)

Those pics are of the real Norma ^^^^


----------



## faon (Apr 1, 2011)

Im shooting,normas from hardgain and they loook the same and I know mine are liget, make sure you get a 21g to draw because it is super thick


----------



## prop01 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mine have never come with the box , but the amps look like mine as far as I can tell without my glasses . Yes , it is thick . I like to draw with an 18 g but I have drawn and pinned with a 23g . Takes patience .
As mentioned you will know in about four weeks .


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 2, 2011)

You should be able to tell if it is real by looking at the greek pharmacy sticker under a UV light.  It looks to be real IMO.  Most places won't give you the box if they are going to sell you a fake because it would just be more work for them to make the box as well as the amp when they could just make the amps and sell them that way.


----------



## Ser (Apr 2, 2011)

You are right and it's a logic explanation. 
I will have to try it to be sure, but for now I trust it's oke.

On the other hand I posted some pics of Testosterone from Aburaihan. These ones were not in a box.........I got a mix of Norma and Aburaihan because the Norma was not available anymore.


----------



## dax (Apr 19, 2011)

yes, UV light the box sticker and you will see a beautiful hologram. Your's look 100% good.


----------



## Yaz! (Apr 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Looks legit to me, Greek writing is all correct.
> 
> 
> /V


Agreed.

Nice sig by the way


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yaz! said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Nice sig by the way



Efharisto! 



/V


----------



## Yaz! (Apr 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Efharisto!
> 
> 
> 
> /V


Ellhnikhs katagwghs ?

 moderators for the off topic, but PMs & VMs are off until some more posts.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yaz! said:


> Ellhnikhs katagwghs ?
> 
> moderators for the off topic, but PMs & VMs are off until some more posts.



Ne, meno stin Nea Yorki kai sto Kavouri (Vouliagmeni). Hero poli!

My Greeklish is getting better. lol



/V


----------



## Yaz! (Apr 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Ne, meno stin Nea Yorki kai sto Kavouri (Vouliagmeni). Hero poli!
> 
> My Greeklish is getting better. lol
> 
> ...


Wraia, egw Argostoli sthn Kefallonia - xarika polu gia thn gnwrimia epishs,8a ta leme suxna edw kurie Moderator !
Not that big of a fan when it comes to greeklish but still ....


----------



## ROID (Apr 19, 2011)

faon said:


> Im shooting,normas from hardgain and they loook the same and I know mine are liget, make sure you get a 21g to draw because it is super thick



shit was a pain to shoot.


----------



## endurance724 (Apr 19, 2011)

ive seen that lot number a lot lately, seems to be one of the new ones. its legit.


----------



## redz (Apr 19, 2011)

Look just like the ones I had a while ago. Good stuff for sure.


----------

